# Hoyt Alphamax 32 Review



## w8n4u (Dec 7, 2007)

Im thinking about getting one they sound like a great bow but how much are people paying for them?


----------



## bowguy84 (Feb 14, 2007)

i think they are around 8 give or take they are always a little more expensive cause of the riser it takes longer to mill out. i shot one this year and it is draws nicer than the mathews reezen i think it is a great bow good choice

08 mathews dren ld
09 hoyt pro elite xt 2000 spiral x cams


Just shoot what feels good who cares what everybody else thinks


----------

